# precast concrete repair



## masonlifer (Jun 10, 2007)

I have been working on a job with precast concrete accents. Does anyone have a suggestion for an epoxy or glue to re-attach a small broken piece. It will be in an exterior wall.


----------



## 6stringmason (May 20, 2005)

I believe quikcrete makes a pretty strong concrete adhesive.

You can also use a small tube of epoxy from a local hardware store. The kind that sets up in 5 minutes like an ep 7 or 11 I think, is what I use for small repairing on concrete countertops if needed.


----------



## Dik Redi (Apr 18, 2007)

6stringmason said:


> I believe quikcrete makes a pretty strong concrete adhesive.
> 
> You can also use a small tube of epoxy from a local hardware store. The kind that sets up in 5 minutes like an ep 7 or 11 I think, is what I use for small repairing on concrete countertops if needed.


 LOL for a sec there 6string i thought you said QUICKCRETE lol


----------



## stacker (Jan 31, 2006)

Dik Redi said:


> LOL for a sec there 6string i thought you said QUICKCRETE lol


quikcrete gets a bad wrap because of their cheap mason mix.but really they do make some good products.


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

Quickcrete is a brand. The actual products are produced by local companies under licensing agreements. The quality of the product can be great or crappy, depending upon who is making it.

Precast repair is tricky. If the piece is big enough to put back, use an epoxy to attach it, then grind up some of the same precast to make a repair putty for the joints. I use some portland (grey or white as needed), a small amount of water/bonding agent and the ground up caststone as an aggregate. Dampen the area, then work it into the crack/scratch, and float/trowel it match texture as it sets. Clean the area from placement to final set. The idea is to have no patch material on the surface, except for inside the crack itself.

Or cut it out and replace it.


----------



## 6stringmason (May 20, 2005)

Dik Redi said:


> LOL for a sec there 6string i thought you said QUICKCRETE lol


LOL! I did!! I actually use alot of quikcrete products with great results.

Alot of the countertops I have done and shown pictures of are done with quikcrete, and some of my own admixtures.


----------



## masonlifer (Jun 10, 2007)

Thanks for the input guys. I was looking at the granite city tools website and 
thought maybe someone had experience with a specific brand of clear epoxy
that they could recommend. I have used thorobond before, but it is not clear and 
I want an unoticeable joint. I haven't used any other epoxies for repair work.


----------



## Dik Redi (Apr 18, 2007)

6stringmason said:


> LOL! I did!! I actually use alot of quikcrete products with great results.
> 
> Alot of the countertops I have done and shown pictures of are done with quikcrete, and some of my own admixtures.


I know just tuff not to bust it when im use to the better mix no punn intended lol


----------



## Dik Redi (Apr 18, 2007)

masonlifer said:


> Thanks for the input guys. I was looking at the granite city tools website and
> thought maybe someone had experience with a specific brand of clear epoxy
> that they could recommend. I have used thorobond before, but it is not clear and
> I want an unoticeable joint. I haven't used any other epoxies for repair work.


thoro-bond is a good brand,, good additive, but then u need to match up,,, tuff one


----------



## pattyson (Dec 15, 2005)

how about silicone or mastic or construction adhisive, 
i just epoxied some rebar in and the dang double barrel caulking gun cost me $80
i guess it depends on how big a fix you need to do. I have used just portland and water mixed a little thicker than tooth paste for bonding.
... also try dowling it maybe, if its big.
dave


----------

